# Molly - Siberian (Neva) nearly 7 months



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

Here is our gorgeous Molly, we kept her from Lily's litter. We think she is going to be a big girl as at 7 months is already the largest of our Siberian girls


























Here is one of Lily - Molly's mum










D xx


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

She's absolutely stunning  Our friends were looking into Siberians as a second breed i can certainly see why!


----------



## Cleo38 (Jan 22, 2010)

Wow, she is absolutely gorgeous!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

she reminds me of a tabby point ragdoll  shes lovely!

isnt she cold outside! mine wont even go out for wees now lol!


----------



## deedeedee (Apr 2, 2008)

She wasn't out for long - her and Lily cried to go out so I let them out in the pen - Lily cried to be back in straight away, Molly played in the snow for about 5 mins then wanted back in


----------



## Maleko (Nov 9, 2010)

Awesome cat!


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

she is a beauty.
i am surprised she didnt stay out in the snow as they originate from a cold climate. my wegies absolutely love this weather. jj my black wegie sits out for hours just watching the world go by. he ends up with a white bottom lol


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

She's a beautiful cat


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww just gorgeous


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

I Love the way lillys nose tips up, she reminds me of my raggie girl, has a look in her eye of a mummy cat 

going to chuck mine in the garden tom see if i can get some nice pics haha! prob all run back in! :lol:

have you sorted out a stud to buy yet? are the colourpoint sibs called neva masquerade?


----------



## jenny armour (Feb 28, 2010)

i bet your raggies taylor will love that, if you did that up here in derbyshire you would lose them in the snow, it was up to my knees today


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

jenny armour said:


> i bet your raggies taylor will love that, if you did that up here in derbyshire you would lose them in the snow, it was up to my knees today


I popped jake in the snow and he looked at me like id gone mad!! and walked right back in haha!! :thumbup:

will try again in the morning!!


----------

